# Central NJ



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Looking for one more sub for central NJ. One of my new subs couldnt handle the 25" last week and bailed. Only have to pay him 10 hrs out of possibly 30+ hrs. 
Anyone looking? Very possibly another big storm around New years.
Your truck 8ft plow, at least, 75 an hour.

Also contact me if you are looking to plow in my trucks, and or loaders backhoes.


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ (Oct 17, 2009)

What part of Central NJ are you looking for? I might be able to accomidate depending on where you need a truck....

Alex
215-806-9566


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Northern ocean, Southern Monmouth, 
Basically from the intersection RT. 9 and interstate 195 draw a 20 mile circle


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Tim,

Find anyone? If not call me I may have a guy with his own truck, and an operator as well.

Ed


----------

